# Battery Management Systems



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice one!!


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

What is the average cost of a Distributed BMS and a non-Distributed BMS ? What is lowest cost BMS available ? And what is the high end BMS's available ? These questions are ones for beginners..


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a nice website that has many (if not all) of the BMS that are available, in a nice spreadsheet format. Some are missing pricing, so they'd have to do some more research on cost.

http://liionbms.com/php/index.php


----------



## HYPRDRV (Aug 20, 2009)

I would love to see a write-up on wiring and contacts for controlling the charger limits. 

Steve


----------



## joaoantoniocardoso (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey, I am doing a survey about how would be an Ideal BMS, check it out here, the results will be open.

Cheers!


----------

